
Countries with More Butter Have Happier Citizens - protomyth
https://bigthink.com/strange-maps/butter-and-happiness
======
gumby
Would be nice compare with a curve of guns vs life satisfaction (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guns_versus_butter_model](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guns_versus_butter_model)
)

I believe I could draw such a chart but sometimes actual data contradicts ones
beliefs.

------
Leary
Curious to see what the results are ADJUSTED for median income.

